# Mounting TV above fireplace



## scavsiu8

1/2 brick then I would assume drywall

Just bought this townhome and we want to put the TV over the fireplace. I'm concerned that if I drill through the brick with a 1/2 inch bit that it could 'pierce' the fireplace. We are planning on not using the fireplace. 

Can someone explain how a fireplace is constructed because if it is just a solo pipe (chimney) then I'll be fine because I won't be drilling in the middle at all. 

Any and all experiences and ideas are welcome. 

Thank you in advance for any information.


----------



## CoconutPete

You didn't include any variables at all here like where is this house located? Is it 100 years old or 1 year old. What type of house is it? What type of fireplace is it? Gas? Wood? Was it ever converted from wood to gas?

Without any of this information it's kind of like asking "where is the fuel filter located in a passenger car?"


----------



## scavsiu8

CoconutPete said:


> You didn't include any variables at all here like where is this house located? Is it 100 years old or 1 year old. What type of house is it? What type of fireplace is it? Gas? Wood? Was it ever converted from wood to gas?
> 
> Without any of this information it's kind of like asking "where is the fuel filter located in a passenger car?"


I'm sorry, I'm new at alot of these things. 

Townhome is in the NW Burbs of Chicago, IL. Its about 15 years old. Gas fireplace and the fireplace is also located on an outside wall.


----------



## CoconutPete

Can you post a pic? Given the age of the house I would suspect it might be brick veneer and not solid brick. I have the opposite problem with my 80 yr old house, there's plaster and then air and then solid brick - no framing to mount to.


----------



## joecaption

Sounds like brick veneer to me to. It will be installed over just drywall in most cases.
Depending on how big a TV your installing this may not work out in your favor.
The mount reallly needs to be attached to the studs not just the drywall.


----------



## hascat1

*tv mounting*

You should go to www.DynamicMounting.com and check out there Down and Out Mount to install over your fireplace. It's very easy to install and gives you the added benefit of pulling the TV down to eye level so you don't have to strain to watch the TV high above the fireplace. I've attached a picture to show how it moves down. Check it out, it's a great mount!


----------

